
Ebola outbreak: 1603 cases, 887 deaths and rising - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/ebola-outbreak-second-patient-to-be-flown-to-atlanta-hospital-tuesday-1603-cases-887-deaths-and-rising?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=b537f6cb14-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-b537f6cb14-281895037
======
kendalk
Does someone who has studied virology have an opinion on the chances of this
disease reaching the West?

~~~
japhyr
This AMA was pretty helpful for me:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2cbthq/science_ama_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2cbthq/science_ama_series_im_stephen_morse_a_professor/)

